

Isomorphic JavaScript: Angular.js is not the answer - berzniz
http://berzniz.com/post/99158163051/isomorphic-javascript-angular-js-is-not-the-answer

======
szelvenskiy
Completely agree with the post. Angular.js is like a spring framework for
javascript, except javascript is simple and elegant by itself and does not
really need spring framework. I also agree that React provides real value and
here to stay.

